# CH-113 Labrador water rescue capability video



## armrdsoul77 (31 Oct 2020)

Interesting video (silent) on youtube featuring in-water rescue capability of CH-113 Labrador helicopter(#10404). Looks to be from the '60's. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-zKgb60_yE


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Oct 2020)

I seen the Lab, dip their stern in the water to launch and recover the inflatable, but not the full blown sitting in the water, likely as there getting old and the buoyancy chambers would leak. I also notice the Crashboat in the background is white, but not yet fitted with the canopy over the outside steering station. As far as I am aware, all our Crashboats, went from RCAF Black and Yellow to Marine Service grey hull and yellow housework?


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Oct 2020)

armrdsoul77 said:
			
		

> Interesting video (silent) on youtube featuring in-water rescue capability of CH-113 Labrador helicopter(#10404). Looks to be from the '60's.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-zKgb60_yE



Interesting video.  RCAF obviously excited to get a new aircraft. 

Very interesting water entry technique by the SAR Techs...I looked like they completely unfastened their harness and free-fell/dropped  (higher for #2) into the water.


----------

